# New Arrival - 1964 Smiths Astral



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I was very excited yesterday to receive my latest vintage watch, bought from a member of this forum, in response to my WTB. This gentleman has been a pleasure to deal with throughout, courteous and informative, and the watch arrived as described and brilliantly packaged. I will be very pleased if he owns up!

It is a beautiful 1964 Smiths Astral in a 9ct gold case, inscribed for a long service presentation in 1965. As you often see with these pieces, it appears to have been cherished by its original owner - the 48-year-old engraving is still deep and clear.

I can't explain why I find these old Smiths watches so powerfully attractive, but I do. The words "Made in England" take me back to my childhood when that was a mark of respected quality for almost anything - it's like touching history.

The case, dial and crystal are immaculate, and I think the applied numerals and indices, the long dauphine hands and the generous sized sub-dial are just beautiful. At 34mm exc crown it is a goldilocks size for me, sitting perfectly on the wrist, and I love the slim profile. I wore my 1960 Omega yesterday especially to do the bottom shot!

The movement is the classic Smiths 12.15, looks lovely on the seller's photo (I'm not a great back-remover!) and appears to be keeping excellent time, and with my favourite tick (18000 bph)

So, here it is. I hope you like it. I do! :wub:


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Terrific example of a wonderful and quality time-piece.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Looking good, Steve.

Coincidentally, I bought the big brother Astral this morning, in the guise of this ships bulkhead clock (larger size with 8" dial). I need to find the correct red seconds hand to finish it off, but it is running.










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the lug width on that thing?

Pleased to report I haven't taken the Astral off yet and it is keeping very good time. I'm about to go for some gym-swim-sauna time, however, so the Orient Mako is about to get fired up!


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi nice watch i have had one or two of them in the past .all the best woody77.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Great looking watch. My imperial is currently with Roy for a fettling due to the local watch guy bodging it and breaking off the arrow head second hand and replacing it with he one in the photo.! They're great watches.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The 16mm strap was a tad narrow, so I have swapped it out onto this nice dark bown 18mm Hirsch Merino that I have had in the box for a while:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

That's lovely and makes the Omega look positively ordinary.

Great catch. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments - always welcome.



Barreti said:


> That's lovely and makes the Omega look positively ordinary.
> 
> Great catch. Enjoy wearing it.


I understand what you mean there, but the Omega is a great favourite. There's a little wear to the plating on the lugs, but otherwise it is immaculate. It was my first vintage watch, acquired in December 2008, and it has pretty much defined the style that I've come to regard as mine. Let's say it started me on the slippery slope!

Before that, my "main watch" was my '93 Omega Polaris (quartz) that I still have, supplemented at various times by very cheap quartz watches that I used for refereeing rugby, hiking etc.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm now a Smiths fan - currently looking for a Dennison 12890 cased DeLuxe or Astral so if you have one you want to offload then get in touch - here is my 1970/71 Astral










Cheers


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That is beautiful too - the dial is stunning!

I do prefer the sub-seconds layout of the older watches, but they are all beautiful and rather underrated. There are some lovely gold Deluxe around on the web, but some of them are at rather high prices.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Buy them now - I have heard that they are finally being recognised for their true worth - English watches. They won't be getting any cheaper.

Cheers


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

:secret: SHHHH! You'll give the game away!


----------



## K300 (Apr 2, 2010)

I know this is a loooong resurrection but I've just been given this by a family member after it was stuck in a drawer for years. I wound it up about 3pm and it is keeping very good time. I'll monitor it over the next couple of days and see how it goes. It came on a brown leather strap which is a bit tatty.


----------



## Richard734 (Jul 17, 2019)

I was literally just handed one of these (the first one with the sweeping second subdial) in gold with the original elasticated strap.

whats the value one one of these?


----------



## borobiffa (Mar 9, 2013)

Beautiful watch - I have one myself!


----------

